# Amount of EO's to use when rebatching???



## tracey11474 (Apr 28, 2008)

I haven't been able to find out any info. on how much eo to use when I rebatch. I love to use peppermint, lavender and sweet orange eo (in seperate batches of soap) when I rebatch but am unsure how much to add. I do about 3 lbs. at a time. Help!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3222

Read this topic it will help because I do the same thing, add 1/2 oz of eo in rebatch for some you may need to add less depending on the strength.


----------

